# kann man mit diesen bauteilen was anfangen?



## claas (20. April 2011)

dies sind nun ( warscheinlich ) meine endgültigen bauteile für meien gamer pc:
*Prozessor :*
Intel Core i7 2600k (260 € ) *[ keinen Boxed Kühler ]*
*Kühler:*
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ( 40 € )
*Mainboard:*
Gigabyte GA-P67A-D4-B3 ( 180 € )
*Grafikkarte:*
Gigabyte GV-N560OC-1GI ( 200 € )
*Arbeitsspeicher:*
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]DDR3 4GB PC1333 CL7 KIT (2x2GB) Kingston HyperX retail (ca. 44 € )[/FONT]
*Festplatte:*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]WD 8.9cm (3.5") 1TB SATAWD10EARS 64mb GreenPower ( 48 € )[/FONT]
*Laufwerk:*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]DVW LG PATA black LtS GH22LP20 [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]22x22x/DL16x16x/RAM int      ( 27 € )[/FONT]
*Netzteil:*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ( 100 € )[/FONT]
*Gehäuse:*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Geh LC-Power Midi-Pro922B Puritas o.N (B) ( 36 € )[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*W-Lan Karte:*[/FONT]
                      [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]( 20 € )[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]was sagt ihr dazu???
[/FONT]


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Wenn der PC fürs gamen sein soll, reicht auch der i5 2500K, der i7 macht nur ein unnötig großes Loch in den Geldbeutel. Beim Board könnte man vielleicht noch etwas sparen, aber gut.
Die HDD würde ich durch eine andere ersetzen. Deine ausgewählte ist eine "Green" Platte und die sind etwas lahmer unterwegs als die normalen. Wenn die HDD also als System Platte gedacht ist, würde ich mir eine WD Caviar Blue oder Seagate 7200.12 anschaffen.

Der Rest ist ok.


----------



## gamer01 (20. April 2011)

sieht soweit ganz gut aus vielleich solltest du noch mal überlegen ob du nicht lieber 8gb ram nimmst.


----------



## Dehero (20. April 2011)

Du kannst auch 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher nehmen. Ist zum Zocken zwar eher unnötig, aber er ist ja nicht sehr viel teurer als 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher. 
http://gh.de/a566892.html

edit: zu langsam mit meinem Vorschlag.


----------



## claas (20. April 2011)

ich will aber auch videos bearbeiten und da soll der i7 besser sein!!!
an welches board hättest du denn gedacht!!


----------



## hamst0r (20. April 2011)

Für Video-Bearbeitung wäre der i7-2600k sinnvoller.
Als Board könntest du auch das Asus P8P67 nehmen.
Mehr Ram bringen dir bei Foto-/Videobearbeitung auch Vorteile.

[edit]
Ich würde trotzdem die "Boxed"-Version anstatt die "Tray"-Version vom Prozessor kaufen, da du dann 3 Jahre Garantie hast und sicher sein kannst, dass du kein reklamiertes Gerät bekommen hast.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Ja das hast du aber nicht in deinen Startpost geschrieben und riechen kann ich sowas immerhin nicht.. 

Beim Board kommts halt drauf an was du so brauchst bzw welche Features du haben willst. 180€ fürn Board finde ich halt etwas viel.


----------



## claas (21. April 2011)

also lieber den boxed kühler und nicht die nordwand?
reicht der boxed auch für den turbo bost?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2011)

Du kannst ja den Boxed nehmen aber einen anderen Kühler drauf installieren.


----------



## claas (21. April 2011)

also ein anderer kühler ist nur notwendig, wenn ich übertackten will!
beim turbo bust reicht doch der boxed?
und hier nochmal die überarbeitete liste:
Prozessor :
Intel Core i7 2600k (264 € )
Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 ( 115 € )
Grafikkarte:
Gigabyte*GV-N560OC-1GI ( 200 € )
Arbeitsspeicher:
Kingston HyperX*DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit ( 73 € )
Festplatte:
Samsung*HD103SJ 1 TB ( 50 € )
Laufwerk:
LG DVD-BRENNER BULK SATA GH22NS50 ( 30 € )
Netzteil:
be quiet!*Straight Power E8 CM 480W ( 100 € )
Gehäuse:
Geh LC-Power Midi-Pro922B Puritas o.N (B) ( 36 € )
W-Lan Karte:
                      ( 20 € )
was muss ich bei der w-lan karte beachten?
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

Der Boxedkühler reicht aus wenn man nicht übertakten will. Als Systemplatte ist die WD mit 5400 Upm recht lahm, da würde ich lieber zu einem schnelleren Modell mit 7200Upm greifen wie zb die Samsung Spinpoint F3. Den DVD Brenner nimm als S ATA wie zb den LG Electronics GH22NS50. Beim RAM reicht CL 9 locker aus, den Unterschied würde man nur in Benchmarks bemerken. Als Board würde auch das ASRock P67 Extreme4 reichen. Das gewählte Gehäuse ist eher eine Sardinenbüchse, ich würde da nicht so geizen da dieses Teil wahrscheinlich zu der am längsten genutzten Komponente gehört. Ich würde im Einsteigerbereich eher das Xigmatek Asgard oder das Coolermaster Elite 430 nehmen. Für den gewünschten Turmkühler wäre ein Gehäuse mit 20 cm Breite besser geeignet wie zb das Xigmatek Midgard


----------

